# Aggression? ..



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

So, we got Miikaah (my dog) almost two years ago. The cats and her aren't friends, but they don't constantly hiss/growl/bark/attack at each other, at least not Nugget and her. 
Though, Nugget is odd and if I'm getting Miikaah in trouble for something, Nugget will go after her. Presumably because she thinks I'm going after her? I'm punishing the dog, so she needs to too? She wraps her paws around her neck and tries to bite her, and meows at her, she'll also sometimes bite Miikaah's toes if she's laying on the bed with me and I tell her no for whatever reason. That's not the strange 'aggression' that's going on now, though.
See, I came back on Christmas after being at my mom's for about a week, and since then Nugget's been extremely affectionate like when she's in heat. I know she's not in heat because she's not howling around the place like she would, but she's affectionate and doing all these little meows and purr-things. I can totally live with that, but she's getting worse with the dog, and it might seem like jealousy the way I explain this (and it might be confusing) but I don't think it's that.
Anywho, if I make a strange noise, I'm loud, or raise my voice, if I try to play with the dog, Nugget goes after her like it was the dog's fault. It's odd because she doesn't seem angry when she does it, no growling, no hissing, she just pins her ears back (still purring) and meows at her and lunges at her. Sometimes she doesn't attack her, but she'll walk all over me and lay down all cute, and meow. Or she'll walk by Miikaah, meowing in her face and then lay down.
It's so weird. I thought maybe she was starting to come into her "mum" self again, because I have five rats that she tolerates like her own kittens and sometimes she'll meow at them like they were her babies. But that doesn't seem right, she knows that I'm not her baby and it's mainly me she's all cutesy and what-not with.
So my best guess is that I was gone for too long and she's beig overly protective of me..
I can't have her attacking the dog like that, though, Miikaah is starting to snap back at her when she does it and I don't want Nugget to get hurt.. well I don't want either to get hurt, but Miikaah's jaws are a lot stronger than Nugget's.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It's also just getting annoying, having to constantly grab Nugget to stop her.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry to continuously add posts, but you'd swear she was just bi-polar, when she decides against lunging at Miikaah sometimes she'll headbutt her and stuff.
UGH.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So I'm confused - is Nugget spayed or not? An intact female cat could definitely be worse with the dog the older she gets.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

No she's not spayed.
I'd like to get her spayed, but I don't have the money to do so. Thankfully, there are no boys here, so she's just really annoying when in heat.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

No, she's not just 'really annoying', she is being tormented by her hormones on a regular basis. Her nature is driving her to breed, and she is unable to do so.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I have seen a couple, and I have wanted to do it. I am a sixteen year old girl, who is going to school, and doesn't make money. It's not like I'm refusing to spay her, I said I want to. I can't afford it.
And sorry that it didn't cross my mind to ask for gift certificates, which I didn't know even existed for stuff like that. I mentioned a month or so ago that I would kind of like to get Nugget spayed for Christmas, and it didn't happen.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her hormones are driving her aggressive behaviour to the dog. Please check out Ontario's low cost spay/neuter clinics.....in Barrie, Newmarket, Windsor/Essex, and get her spayed. I believer there is one in Toronto (check with the Toronto Humane Society). She will be coming into heat soon in early spring or sooner, so you need to get her spayed when she's not in a heat. 

Spay Neuter clinics in Ontario: Home

Toronto Spay Neuter clinic: http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/what-we-do/spay-neuter


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Fraido,
I agree with Catloverami, check some of those places she's mentioned, chances are, you can get it done very cheaply...

The behavior you're talking about, actually sounds like early 'heat' to me, and it is causing/adding to the aggression, she's showing your dog...
Also...IF she was to door dash, and got out...she WILL end up pregnant...

A Spay is much cheaper, than having to be responsible for a pregnant mama, and then her babies!

Perhaps, there's something you could help out with, in your family, in exchange with money help, to get her spayed?
Do any neighbors need some help with anything? 
Time to think...Outside of the Box!
Sharon


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I will look at that link, but the places you listed I believe are too far from me. 
I'm in no place to be asking for money from people, not only does nobody have any after Christmas, but I got some pretty expensive stuff from my closest family members (who would actually help me out here). The neighbours and I don't talk.
She's also four years old, I've been through it many times, and I'm fairly certain this isn't 'early heat'. 

I don't necessarily think it's NOT hormones, but I really think she's just over protective. When I'm not here, this doesn't happen, and it literally just got bad like this after I got back from my mother's after being gone for a week. 

I should be making some money soon, as someone at my co-op placement would like to pay me to help him care for his animals.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

These issues cannot be brought under control until you spay her. Do odd jobs, babysit, rake leaves, shovel snow, run errands for a neighbor, offer to tutor an elderly neighbor in using the internet. Do something to make the money necessary to properly care for your cat then we can address inappropriate behavior.

A cat can go into heat at any time. We have several at our shelter right now that are in heat.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I know a cat can go into heat at any time, she certainly does, but I'm just saying this isn't her going into heat as I've seen it many times, it may be hormonal, but I'm positive it isn't heat.

You guys make it seem like someone who doesn't spay their cat is a horrible person. I haven't deemed it as necessary, because she has been a happy and healthy cat despite what you may think. I have not said I'm not going to spay her, I have even said I'd like to spay her, and I will when I can. I said I should be making money soon.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi Fraido...

I'm sure they're just concerned for the well being of your kitty. I know I am very protective when it comes to animals - that's probably what you are seeing. 

Spaying is important for cats. The obvious reason is overpopulation, but there are health risks involved for an intact female. 

I have a very close friend that almost lost her cat from a uterine infection as a result of not getting her spayed. She was near death, the infection was so bad that it started to affect her kidneys. Because cats are very good at hiding their symptoms, she didn't "act sick" until it was almost too late. Luckily she was able to get her to a 24 hour emergency vet who was able to remove the cat's uterus and save her life. If this had gone on for any longer the kitty would have died a very painful death. Not only did kitty suffer - the cost was 10x what it would have cost to have her spayed. Here is a link for this particular issue: Keep in mind, my friend's cat was only 4 years old when this happened. 

Symptoms & Treatment of Pyometra in Cats | VCA Animal Hospitals

Someone already mentioned this but an intact female might also try to get out of the house in order to mate. If something like that happens and she ends up pregnant, the cost of caring for kittens until they are weened and re-homed would be much higher than the initial cost of spaying. 

I know you said you are only 16, I wonder if a family member would be willing to "borrow" you the money to have this done? Perhaps you could work it off, or pay it down as you earn the money to repay. I think most adults would be willing to assist with this - not only is it good for the kitty, but it shows a sense of responsibility on your part. You could also research clinics near you and call them to see if they offer a discounted rate based on income? I think it is worth trying. 

I don't think anyone here doubts that you love your cat very much. This forum is full of cat (and animal) lovers. The concern and tone you detected is just for the well-being and health of your cat, that's all.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I know they're just worried about Nugget, but as of this moment right now I cannot get money. I've said like, three times now that soon I should be earning some, and when I have the cash I will get her fixed.
I've heard of all these issues, and I was always aware that it could increase how long she lives. I have always wanted to get her spayed, she has had two litters before (which is why I now live where I do) because of my mother's cat (Nugget's brother).


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She could be coming into heat. The Equinox seems to be a time that many females go into heat - both my girls just finished and many of my breeder friends have mentioned this tendancy. 

Is the dog male or female? Is it fixed or intact? Could your cat have been smelling another intact cat on your clothing? Maybe she is smelling her brother who was at your mother's house and that is getting her hormonal. 

I know you don't believe she is in heat...it may not be a full heat - it could be the Equinox combined with smelling a male cat on your clothing....in which case, everything should clear up in a week or so when the smells start to dissipate.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

The dog is female, spayed. Her brother was neutered after I moved out. I also go to my mom's virtually every weekend, so I'm fairly positive it has nothing to do wih her brother.
I should be making money soon, as I've said three times prior to this time, but Nugget has only been to the vet once or twice for worms and I don't remember if she actually got shots or anything when she was taken, so I also have to factor in the price of any yearly shots she's supposed to get (the deworming was over a year ago). Boy oh boy.

I have e-mailed three, soon to be four, veterinary places asking about spay prices.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Given the fact that I was gone for six days, I feel like she's just being overly affectionate and overprotective. As soon as I get on my bed she's all over me, meowing, trying to cuddle. She does this with nobody else, and she doesn't bother with the dog when I'm not here. 
And yes I'm sure there are hormones driving that, so I am going to get her spayed when I can.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I had a cat, Mow, that would become very needy after I spent any time away from home. She was prone to "kitty-mares" (that's what I called it.) She would be in a dead sleep and just start crying, wouldn't stop until I comforted her - this would happen once, maybe twice in a week. But after a vacation, or any time away from home she'd do this 3-4 times in the night for a few days. 

Mow was also a bully to my other cat, Lula, I don't remember if she was any more aggressive during these times. Mow would also go after Lula when Lula was in trouble - almost as if she thought it was her job to police her. Eventually she would take it upon herself to correct Lula's behavior. I just chalked it up to her being bossy - she was the queen of the house and she let it be known. She was bossy with me too. 

I was in an abusive relationship when I had Mow - the worst part was when he would get loud or violent with me - Mow actually put herself in between us several times and meowed as loud as she could to try to get him to stop. It was heartbreaking. (It did not last long, thankfully - and he was never mean to Mow - he loved her.) Maybe your Nugget is being protective when you are playing with the dog, or getting loud - she does have a mama's instinct

I never had a dog and cat at the same time. 

Or, maybe Nugget is responding to the attention she gets from you when she attacks your dog. Negative attention is still attention. Perhaps you could try ignoring her when she attacks the dog and then comes to you all "cute." If you respond to the cuteness you are kind of rewarding the behavior. 

What about playtime? You could give her a nice 30 min play session daily to get some of the energy out. This would also give her the opportunity to have your undivided attention for a bit.

Just a few thoughts...


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

That sounds a little like Nugget.
But she has my attention all the time, lol, a lot more than the dog. We don't really have "playtime", as she doesn't really play and would much rather cuddle, so we cuddle often and at bedtime.
Ignoring her might be a good idea, it's just difficult because I have to go after her, stop her, and force her to stay with me, and the cuddling is a good distraction for the moment.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Fraido said:


> Ignoring her might be a good idea, it's just difficult because I have to go after her, stop her, and force her to stay with me, and the cuddling is a good distraction for the moment.


This could be it. You keep her occupied/distracted by cuddling when she is misbehaving. What of you tried to lock her in the bathroom for a "time out" when she starts picking on the pooch? It would allow her to cool down, and give doggy some time to recoup - it would also not be a positive reinforcement on her actions. 

Cats are associative by nature. If they have constipation that causes pain when they poop - they will stop pooping in the litterbox because they will associate it with pain. Same with tooth problems - a cat with a bad tooth might stop eating in the same place - they felt pain when they ate in their normal place, so they will avoid that same place in order to avoid the pain. 

Nugget, picks on dog - then you pick her up and cuddle. She might be associating her negative behavior with your positive attention. Your heart is in the right place with her but it sounds like the cycle needs to be broken. 

A squirt bottle might help too if you can't lock her in a bathroom. My cat used to tear up the door if I tried, so I got a squirt bottle and used it to discourage her from her bullying ways. After a couple of squirts, she would stop bullying at the sound of the water swishing in the bottle. 

I bought some cheapo water bottles at the dollar store and kept one in all the rooms she would spend the most time in. It helped, and doesn't hurt at all (just no squirting in the eyes, or the ears, obviously.) 

Good luck with Nugget - I hope she can learn to be a better sister to her doggy sibling!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I often tap her on the nose when she's trying to go after the dog, or shove her away.
I'll try the squirt bottle, I can't lock her in the bathroom here.

They lived together fine for a year and a half, lol.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Because at the beginning of the thread, I did not feel as though it was hormones, and was baffled by her sudden change in behaviour. I was, and still am, pretty positive that she's not going into heat. So I wasn't sure what was going on. 
Then everybody was basically harrassing me (not really, just making me feel bad for not having her done) about her not being spayed, something I've wanted to do because of meowing anyways. I've listened to what everyone has said, and I've put more importance on getting her spayed.

I also don't see what the big deal is about spraying, it's not harmful, and it's much easier/safer than running in to snatch up Nugget when she's going after her.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

My fixed boy, Merlin does this exact thing with my dog Echo. However, she is a pretty big dog and he can't do her any harm. She loves it and rolls around on the ground/bed with him and starts playing.

Are you sure it is an aggression thing? Or could it be her way of starting play?


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Definitely not playing, and Miikaah (the dog) is starting to snap back. I don't blame her, but I don't want her hurting Nugget.
Getting her spayed won't be for awhile if I can't find a cheap clinic or whatever, as I e-mailed a few vets, and one e-mailed back. Total at that place comes to $541.27. WOW! Sometimes I wish Nugget was a boy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

That price is very expensive.....have you contacted any humane societies near you to see if they have a low cost neuter spay program?


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm sorry Fraido. I guess I don't have the proper "advice" for you. I probably need to brush up on the latest and greatest techniques for discouraging certain behaviors from cats. 

I hope you find something that works. I also hope you are not discouraged from participating in the forum.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

The Ontario SPCA has a website that says spaying a cat is $65

The fee list is Fees
There is a link on the side that you can look for local clinics.

IF those don't work, then call whatever local SPCA or animal rescue near you, explain your situation and ask what can be done to help you out. 

You say your cat is very close to you....if you don't like her behaviour, take yourself and your dog away from her. Leave her alone for 10-15 minutes. She will soon associate her bad behaviour with you and the dog leaving. When she is behaving with the dog, then give her lots of loving and pets and praise. She will learn to associate being nice to the dog with getting loves from you.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

suzieqt001 said:


> I'm sorry Fraido. I guess I don't have the proper "advice" for you. I probably need to brush up on the latest and greatest techniques for discouraging certain behaviors from cats.
> 
> I hope you find something that works. I also hope you are not discouraged from participating in the forum.



You and me both, I guess. I've never been against squirting my cats with spray bottles when they're being naughty.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't looked into any humane societies, I will definitely do that.
The price was so high because first of all, the spay itself was apparently 300 bucks, plus her vaccinations and what-not.
I like the thought of a sixty-some-odd-dollar spay. I'll look at that website.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Mochas Mommy said:


> The Ontario SPCA has a website that says spaying a cat is $65
> 
> The fee list is Fees
> There is a link on the side that you can look for local clinics.
> ...



I was looking at the website, and the few places that I could find (I'm on my phone, so I might be missing something) are too far away. I'm also not exactly sure how I would be able to pay for it, because I don't have a credit card or anything..


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Find your local shelter/animal rescues and talk to someone there. Check to see if they have websites or Facebook pages. I know the ones here in BC often put on spay/neuter clinics for low income people that are free and some are very low cost. 

If there is a cost, ask if you can make payments or if there are any other ways to get this done. Let them know you are a teenager and trying to do what is right for your girl.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Find your local shelter/animal rescues and talk to someone there. Check to see if they have websites or Facebook pages. I know the ones here in BC often put on spay/neuter clinics for low income people that are free and some are very low cost.
> 
> If there is a cost, ask if you can make payments or if there are any other ways to get this done. Let them know you are a teenager and trying to do what is right for your girl.



I shall do that, thank you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Fraido,
I also, once upon a time, tried the squirt bottle...now, I have to agree with Pam Bennett's wisdom! (The link that Heather posted)
Positive reinforcement DOES work very well, with both cats and dogs!
Mochas Mommy, has a good idea there, good luck! I hope you luck out!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, I used to bring out the squirt bottle, but right now the squirt bottle would work just fine as I simply want her off of my dog's throat.
I don't see how I can really postively reinforce her, anyways, she wouldn't know what she's being positively reinforced for.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh Fraido,

I'm so sorry what you're going through. I can't imagine being 16 again, I know I didn't know A LOT of things at that age. Heck, I knew absolutely ZERO things about felines until late last year!! Yes, and I'm waaaaay older than you, lol. We ALL come here to LEARN, and I really want to encourage that, not discourage you or any other new member. I think because we've seen/heard so many cats that don't get spayed/neutered in time and see how they suffer (get injured, into fights, run away, get cancer, etc), it's really a heated subject for us. I know you're working to get her spayed, and we're all here to help.

Regarding the water bottle spray, well, I know a lot of folks with cats do this, but I know that since owning my two, any type of negative reinforcement has little effect on felines. I think cats develop negative associations with you and the spray bottle, and that can certainly put a damper in your relationship with Nugget. We don't want that to happen! I also think Mocha's Mommy gave you great advice on ignoring Nugget for bad behavior. Needy cats who love your attention like my G, absolutely HATES to be ignored, so if your kitty is like mine, it could help.

Heather72754, the OP needs our support to learn things, and I really want Fraido to _like_ being here, discussing things that help her animals. I know how passionate you are about kitties, but I don't think I was nearly as smart as Fraido at her age. (At least on feline knowledge, anyway!)

Hope we can all provide support for the OP, this forum is made for that, isn't it?


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh Fraido,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You TabbCatt. Needed to be said.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TabbCatt,
Well said!:thumbup:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm getting really tired of editing this thread. If you don't have something constructive to add, stopping picking on the OP and just stay off the thread.

Geez, people.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

marie73 said:


> I'm getting really tired of editing this thread. If you don't have something constructive to add, stopping picking on the OP and just stay off the thread.
> 
> Geez, people.



I don't understand why you're deleting my posts, I've seen a few disappear, and I didn't think there was anything wrong with them. :/


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

there's nothing wrong with your posts, but if you're responding to one that I delete it only makes sense to delete your response


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah. Makes sense.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It would make sense that she's needing reassurance from you after you were away. One of mine used to show her love by being pissed off when I returned and totally ignoring me for hours - or days - depending on how long I'd been gone. But the other one turns into velcro cat and won't let me out of her sight. So maybe Nugget's unhappy whenever she senses you're paying attention to your dog. And if you don't usually raise your voice with her, or you aren't usually loud around her, then it might mean to her that your attention is still elsewhere. 

Maybe lots of extra cuddling will help? 

I hope you find something that works!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

That's kind of what I was thinking.
She seems to be better today, the dog hasn't been in my room really this morning, but I made some loud-ish strange noises to see if she would react and she didn't really do anything. She's still being really affectionate, though, always wanting to cuddle, meowing a bit. 
She thinks I'm dying or something when I sneeze, lol, she comes running and meowing.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Fraido said:


> Definitely not playing, and Miikaah (the dog) is starting to snap back. I don't blame her, but I don't want her hurting Nugget.
> Getting her spayed won't be for awhile if I can't find a cheap clinic or whatever, as I e-mailed a few vets, and one e-mailed back. Total at that place comes to $541.27. WOW! Sometimes I wish Nugget was a boy.


I'm unfortunately not surprised by the quote from your vet. Id suggest phoning a rescue or the local SPCA, even if they dont offer low cost S/N they'll know who has the best price in town.



Fraido said:


> You and me both, I guess. I've never been against squirting my cats with spray bottles when they're being naughty.


Because it can very easily backfire. If you sqirt her for going after the dog she could link MORE negative feelings to the dog which could increase her attacks. I'm not just naking it up or saying it sometimes happens, it happened with our oldest kitty Jitzu. We squirted her for chasing our other girl, Torri, and it only made it worse.



Fraido said:


> Yes, I used to bring out the squirt bottle, but right now the squirt bottle would work just fine as I simply want her off of my dog's throat.
> I don't see how I can really postively reinforce her, anyways, she wouldn't know what she's being positively reinforced for.


What you need to do is give Nugget other choices and then reward those. You set her up to do the behaviors you like.

So, start by exercising her more to drain extra energy - 10 to 15 minutes per day at least. Then, use treats to reward her for looking at you when you say her name. Say her name, wait until she looks or moves towards you then toss a treat. Do that 10-15 times per day and you'll build a solid habit very quickly.

Then, when she starts looking agitated at the dog the next time call her name and toss a treat AWAY from the dog at the same time. If she decides to go for the treat instead then you've created a tool to manage her behavior. If it doesn't work you need to reinforce it more heavily by more practice and better treats with more repititions of practice per day.

I also have to suggest something that hasn't been mentioned yet...although its not great. Sudden behavioral changes are linked to many health issues. If my cat started showing these sort of symptoms I'd be on the way to the vet for a blood test asap. That specific sort of behavioral change (aggression) in females is linked to pain, cancer, and hyperthyroidism. Her alternating between extreme affection and aggression is even more of a warning sign, IMO. With luck it'll be easy to treat...but it simply won't get better without treatment no matter what. Even training won't help if there is an underlying issue.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

librarychick said:


> I also have to suggest something that hasn't been mentioned yet...although its not great. Sudden behavioral changes are linked to many health issues. If my cat started showing these sort of symptoms I'd be on the way to the vet for a blood test asap. That specific sort of behavioral change (aggression) in females is linked to pain, cancer, and hyperthyroidism. Her alternating between extreme affection and aggression is even more of a warning sign, IMO. With luck it'll be easy to treat...but it simply won't get better without treatment no matter what. Even training won't help if there is an underlying issue.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.



Well I just poked and prodded her all over, and got no reaction. I don't think she's in any pain, if she is she is **** good at hiding it. (I know they tend to hide illnesses anyway, but she literally gave me no kind of reaction.)
No visible lumps, hopefully none inside anywhere.
She's not doing anything else I would consider a 'symptom' of something. She's eating, drinking, cuddling. She's not being lethargic in any way. I'm sure she's going to the bathroom, but we have two other cats that share the litterboxes in a room that I don't go in, and my dad cleans them, so I can't know for sure. But I'll steal a litterbox, and put it in my room, that way I can control/pay attention to who's using it. (Nugget and I spend most of our time in my room.)
She's really being her usual affectionate self, she's always been very affectionate with me, very vocal and cuddly. When I started the thread and she was seemingly being super, incredibly affectionate, I believe it was just because she was being more vocal. When the dog was around and I did anything, she would get very vocal and crawl all over me, like she's fighting for my attention because she thinks it's going to the dog. (She only does it when the dog's in the room/on the bed.)

I don't think it's anything like that, but you never know, really. I don't have the money to take her into the vet for that though, I can't even get her in for a spay at the moment..


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

That was sort of my point. She needs to see a vet. We're not trying to be mean, but my first concern is for your cat...not your feelings.

Even if she 'seems fine' otherwise the issues I mentioned don't always have obvious signs. In eatly stages of pretty much everything it seems like everything is ok...right up until it isnt.

Sudden aggression to an animal she is well aquainted with IS a sign of something going on. She might be ok now, but what's the backup plan here? What if she DOES become ill and you have no choice but to go tk a vet? I'm sorry to be harsh, but these are things you need to consider in order to plan for them. I'd suggest speaking to your dad about options to see if theres any way you can take her in.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

If nothing seems wrong with her, no family member is going to shell out the money to take her to a vet. That is the problem.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It's not like she out of the blue latches onto her throat and attacks her, it's always linked to me making a noise or movement, or interacting with the dog.
I was just sitting here face to face with my dog pretending to kiss her, and Nugget was looking concerned meowing at us, probably ready to pounce.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I've kind of read this thread over, but I'm not sure if I just missed it, or it wasn't really described. But what do you mean by aggression? When I read the aggressive behaviours in the first post, they sound like play behaviours. 

And then you mention the new lunging behaviour that's going on, what do you mean by lunging? Is it fast and are her claws coming out? Is her tail lashing? She only meows at the dog right? No hissing or growling involved? Is it ONLY happening when you raise your voice or something or does it happen at other times, without you making any noises or movements? You might just be startling her, and she's lunging at the dog because she's somehow associated these noises that startle her with the dog. 

What do you mean in your last post by Nugget was looking concerned? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a better idea on the behaviour itself to see whether it is really aggressive, or her trying to play, or hormonal, or some kind of combination. I mean, I had a really aggressive cat and we always knew 100% without a doubt she was being aggressive, she was pretty obvious about it. Hackles raised, tail puffed and lashing, ears pinned back and hissing. Even our current cat's aggression was very apparent the one time he was aggressive towards my cousins' dog, no hissing, but all the other body language was there. 

To me it doesn't sound aggressive the way you've described it. She might have some pent up energy that you should spend some time working on by playing with string toys, laser pointer, socks, anything that will get her moving. Basically do exactly what librarychick described about distracting her with treats and playing. It's all about letting her release her energy in a way that you find is appropriate, and trying to find a way to reliably distract her when she gets too focused on the dog. A spray bottle might work right away to stop the cat in her tracks, but like librarychick said, it is just as likely for your cat to start associating the punishment (being squirted with water) to the dog, instead of association her behaviour to the punishment which would be bad, and only create negative feelings towards the dog. Not to mention, as someone who used to use a pray bottle. They don't work forever, some cats become desensitized to them and don't even notice the squirts. 

Also, definitely some of the new found affection is from you coming home, our cat is always extra affectionate when we all come home from a week + trip.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Bear with me as I try to answer all your questions properly, it might get a little bit confusing or what-not. It should all be in the order of your questions.

I don't really know how to answer this. It seems aggressive, but the lack of growling and hissing (except for when the dog snaps back) makes it seem like it's not aggression, it's definitely not play.

She's just running up to her and jumping up, wrapping her paws around her neck and biting her. She goes after the dog at a decent speed, she will run at her/after her sometimes, but usually it's like a "jog." She is definitely using her claws when she does it, tail swishing a bit. She only meows when she's latched onto her, hissing/growling only when the dog snaps back at her. She also meows beforehand, and after. She'll pin her ears back as well. It happens when I'm loud, make a loud noise with something, or try to interact with my dog, but she will go after her even when she's fully aware of what's going on and she could watch me pick something up and make a loud noise with it and she'll still go after her.

By "concerned", I mean she was really watching intently, wide-eyed, prepared to go after the dog if necessary. 

I'll try playing with her more, she just doesn't seem all that interested in doing so. I've got a laser pointer, and she kind of plays with that, but only watches it for the most part.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

She hasn't been going after her as much since I've come back from the weekend (as I go to my mom's every weekend), but it's happened a couple times pretty, like Nugget sounded super vicious. It happened when the dog jumped on the bed, she started to meow at her so I placed her in my lap and the dog stood right beside me, Nugget didn't like that and full out lunged at her. That can't be happening, not only is one of them going to get hurt, but I am.

I found a vet which isn't as costly for the spay. Topped it off at 250.00 for the spay and rabies shot. I'm not sure if that would include any pain meds, I forgot to ask, but is there something at home I can give her instead of getting whatever they might try to make me buy? I'll probably just shoot for three hundred.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

My dad has also confirmed that she is perfectly fine with the dog when I'm not here.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

There are no pain meds (other than the vet ones) that are safe for a cat. It will probably include a few doses of metacam...I'd suggest never using metacam with a cat (even if a vet prescribes it) as it's very overused and not recommended to give cats multiple doses by the manufacturer. I ask for tramadol, I know there are a few other safe pain meds, I'm sure others will chime in to suggest some.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Another safe one (from a vet!) is Buprenorphine...


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Hopefully it won't be too much, I'll go for 300.


----------

